# New Maxxis Raze tire?



## CDB (Oct 20, 2005)

Anyone tried out this tire yet? I have heard it has larger volume and the weight spec appears to be lighter than a Michelin Mud. Has anyone actually thrown one on a scale?

Considering that Maxxis is on the Stan's NoTube "safe list", I can't help but wonder if it might be a good choice for the white juice treatment?

Talk amongst yourselves. (Dana Carvey - SNL)

http://www.maxxis.com/shop_maxxis/product_detail.asp?id=5400


----------



## masongsp (Apr 30, 2003)

pssst - mike meyers!

Sorry I can't give you any info on the tire!


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

>>pssst - mike meyers!<<

I was thinkin' the same thing.

P.S. Now I'm all "flaklempt"...


----------



## Mattinvt (Sep 15, 2006)

*Raze rips*

Raze rips 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I did get a set of these a couple weeks ago (see my earlier post titled Maxxis Raze) and have been happy with them. The casing is almost round and is more grippy with a slightly softer rubber compound, but the center tread block keeps them from wearing out too quickly. They seem to be wearing better than my Larsen Mimo CX's that have a harder compound. 

I did throw them on the scale and mine tipped off at around 325 g each. I'm not sure what they post at, but I believe it's close to Michelin's claimed weight. I haven't weighed a new Michelin on the same scale but that would be a good test. It's certainly close likely with slight nod to Maxxis with better rubber compund and higher volume. 

While running Bontrager Race Lites I decided to run tubeless with these tires as their higher volume is better suited to the application. I did the garage method with strapping tape and electrical tape and the stan's valve cores. The tires inflated nicely with the compressor, but seemed to be leaking air out of the bead. Not through the spoke holes, but out between the bead and the rim enough to make it completely flat overnight. I was bummed and hoped to be able to try that setup. After running tubeless MTB tires for several seasons I used all of my troubleshooting ability to try to make it fly, but to no avail. 

I'm contemplating buying some cyclocross rim strips from Stan's and trying it again, but I like having the flexibility to swap tires depending on conditions so I may not. And I'm not sure the rimstrip was the issue other than the fact that the Stan's strip might support the tire against the bead more securely. That's never been an issue before, but with the low volume tire and narrow rim it gets more complicated with a lot less room for error.


----------



## Mattinvt (Sep 15, 2006)

*Sorry CDB- Raze rips*

Thought it would be worth it for me to re-post my reply to you and leave the Dana Carvey/Mike Meyers debate alone. I'm all for SNL, but this is more relevant to tires.

here it is......

Raze rips 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I did get a set of these a couple weeks ago (see my earlier post titled Maxxis Raze) and have been happy with them. The casing is almost round and is more grippy with a slightly softer rubber compound, but the center tread block keeps them from wearing out too quickly. They seem to be wearing better than my Larsen Mimo CX's that have a harder compound. 

I did throw them on the scale and mine tipped off at around 325 g each. I'm not sure what they post at, but I believe it's close to Michelin's claimed weight. I haven't weighed a new Michelin on the same scale but that would be a good test. It's certainly close likely with slight nod to Maxxis with better rubber compund and higher volume. 

While running Bontrager Race Lites I decided to run tubeless with these tires as their higher volume is better suited to the application. I did the garage method with strapping tape and electrical tape and the stan's valve cores. The tires inflated nicely with the compressor, but seemed to be leaking air out of the bead. Not through the spoke holes, but out between the bead and the rim enough to make it completely flat overnight. I was bummed and hoped to be able to try that setup. After running tubeless MTB tires for several seasons I used all of my troubleshooting ability to try to make it fly, but to no avail. 

I'm contemplating buying some cyclocross rim strips from Stan's and trying it again, but I like having the flexibility to swap tires depending on conditions so I may not. And I'm not sure the rimstrip was the issue other than the fact that the Stan's strip might support the tire against the bead more securely. That's never been an issue before, but with the low volume tire and narrow rim it gets more complicated with a lot less room for error. 





CDB said:


> Anyone tried out this tire yet? I have heard it has larger volume and the weight spec appears to be lighter than a Michelin Mud. Has anyone actually thrown one on a scale?
> 
> Considering that Maxxis is on the Stan's NoTube "safe list", I can't help but wonder if it might be a good choice for the white juice treatment?
> 
> ...


----------



## jspieg (Nov 10, 2005)

*Pressure*

Mattinvt,

I just bought a pair and put them on my Mavic SL. Look great. But won't get to ride them for a few days. Question - what tire pressure are you running them on? Have you been able to get away with 35-40psi? Have you raced on them yet? 

Spieg


----------



## fritZman (Jul 13, 2005)

Can either of you guys confirm if the Maxxis is a true 35mm width after streching?

I recently got a set of WTB Interwolf, and despite being a fairly supple round tire, it's only 33mm wide (and a little porty at 440+ gr). It's perfect for gravel training and rolls well but I'd like something lighter with larger volume and knobs for CX racing.


----------



## Mattinvt (Sep 15, 2006)

*35 c wide, low pressure is cool*



jspieg said:


> Mattinvt,
> 
> I just bought a pair and put them on my Mavic SL. Look great. But won't get to ride them for a few days. Question - what tire pressure are you running them on? Have you been able to get away with 35-40psi? Have you raced on them yet?
> 
> Spieg


Yeah, I've been running about 35-4o in them and have raced them at Gloucester and other NE courses. They've done well in slimey mud and dry hardpack and they seem to almost like higher pressure because of the more supple casing and low density rubber compund. 

And yes, they are for sure a true 35 c.


----------

